# Wood chips:     Peach Wood?   Korean Pear Wood?



## shamong9 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had ever tried peach wood chips? Maybe this wood is to soft?

Another wood that I would like to know about is Korean Pear wood.  I just love this pear. I was hoping that someone wood have information to share on these two woods.  I may have a chance to obtain some, and dry it out.


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 30, 2010)

I love peach wood. I use fist size chunks all the time. I will be ordering Pear next month (about a week away) as well. 

Very fine woods for smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use it all the time. If you make bacon try it on some of that.


----------



## brewbq (Jul 31, 2010)

good to know I just trimmed some branches off of my peach tree this morning and plan to use some of them for a smoke this weekend was thinking of doing some chicken with a peach habenaero home made hot sauce to top te chix off!


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 31, 2010)

BrewBQ said:


> good to know I just trimmed some branches off of my peach tree this morning and plan to use some of them for a smoke this weekend was thinking of doing some chicken with a peach habenaero home made hot sauce to top te chix off!


You may want to "season" it or let it dry. If it's just branches, many people let it dry for 1-3 months, depending on size, temp and humidity. I've heard just putting in on the grill grates for an hour or so at 250 will help dry it. 

The stuff I buy is 3-4 months old. The smoke flavor profile is a tiny bit different than well seasoned Peach (~1 year) but I like a little "green" to my wood.


----------

